# Am I too big? And, she needs a name.



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm worried I'm too big for this horse. I know I only weigh like 105 but she is a smaller horse and I'm used to big muscled up and filled out quarter horses and I just feel HUGE on her. 

She is only 4, so she may fill out some more later... I hope. If that is even possible. 

I just don't want to look awkward on her and want y'all's opinions on me as well as her. Thanks! 

Oh, and name suggestions are welcome Right now she is just "palomino". 



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Jade!! She's a cutie pie.

And no, I think you look pretty good. She's not TOO small. A little tiny, yeah, but you don't look like you're too tall for her at all. 
Very nice fit!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

i currently weigh 180# and ride our 14.1hh twh and she carries me with no problems. she is also very refined. i done lost 46# of baby fat still have a lot left to loose. lol two babies in a row did me in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant see the pictures


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm, I think everyone else can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

What a cute sweet little girl!
I don't think your to big and like you said she is only 4 and will most likely fill out a bit more.
As for names I see a Dixie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You look good on her, I wouldn't worry about the size. I would name her Peaches!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You are OK size for this horse.. but there is something else that concerns me. Her carriage and body language tell me she is concerned about the two people on her back. 

I would be real hesitant to have a very young (barefoot) child on this horse with me considering her age and the way she is looking. She is real unsure about this situation and kids are not my first choice for Crash Testing. 

She looks a nice enough horse but she needs more training and desensitizing before double riding.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Elana said:


> You are OK size for this horse.. but there is something else that concerns me. Her carriage and body language tell me she is concerned about the two people on her back.
> 
> I would be real hesitant to have a very young (barefoot) child on this horse with me considering her age and the way she is looking. She is real unsure about this situation and kids are not my first choice for Crash Testing.
> 
> She looks a nice enough horse but she needs more training and desensitizing before double riding.


She did fine. She never even twitched her ear a wrong way. 

I don't think barefoot makes any difference...haha. 

I didn't ask if you thought it was a good idea to put a kid on her. Obviously I thought it was safe and fine, and that isthe last I want to hear about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

pepperduck said:


> You look good on her, I wouldn't worry about the size. I would name her Peaches!


D'aw! I agree, Peaches would be an adorable name for her, specially if she's as sweet as you think :3


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I am also concerned with letting a young child "do the steering" and have control of the reins. Looks like the baby is being nice and relaxed and loose on the rein, but since she is a young horse, you dont want to give her any bad habits. One wrong turn or a spook and you don't know if the baby will yank or kick or squeeze. Best case senario: you've have a bad habit to correct. Worst case senario, someone has gotten hurt. Green + Green = Black and Blue. And a child's skull doesn't harden until they are 10 years old. 

I am no expert, but the horse I lease (who is 6 and worth his weight in gold for being patient and kind) was a SUPER BRAT for me after his owner's 10 year old kid rode him for the first time ever. It was the first time he's ever behaved like that for me. Just food for thought.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She is a fine bodied horse,looks more like a 2 yr old than 4 but yes she should body out some more:wink:.I would say no you will not be to big looking on her,but she does look overloaded carrying double:-(. I know you can turn a deaf ear to what Elana said but I echo her concerns:-(


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

For flips people... 

Somebody has expressed an interest in the safety of the child. The issue was addressed. No need to carry on with it. Different courses for different horses - if she felt the horse was alright, so be it. We weren't there and only have photos to go by. 

I have a photo of both my kids sitting infront of me on my horse - my baby was 11 weeks old and had no helmet on. My inlaws threw a fit. And hard to believe but there is somebody only a few feet away holding onto a camera. 

She is excited about her new horse, leave her to it. No need to lecture. 

BTW, I think she looks lovely. I look forward to seeing her fill out and develope. I'm useless at names so no addition to you  Best of luck with her.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

MelissaAnn said:


> Yeah, I am also concerned with letting a young child "do the steering" and have control of the reins. Looks like the baby is being nice and relaxed and loose on the rein, but since she is a young horse, you dont want to give her any bad habits. One wrong turn or a spook and you don't know if the baby will yank or kick or squeeze. Best case senario: you've have a bad habit to correct. Worst case senario, someone has gotten hurt. Green + Green = Black and Blue. And a child's skull doesn't harden until they are 10 years old.
> 
> I am no expert, but the horse I lease (who is 6 and worth his weight in gold for being patient and kind) was a SUPER BRAT for me after his owner's 10 year old kid rode him for the first time ever. It was the first time he's ever behaved like that for me. Just food for thought.


I think this has been pounded into my head enough today It has already happened, nothing happened, and she did great. She won't pick up any bad habits from a 20 minute ride when I was sitting there supervising. He knows how to ride, he doesn't yank around on the reins. I don't think the horse can feel him kick or use leg pressure...haha. 

No one got hurt, I promise I would tell you if he was laid up in the hospital hurt. He isn't. He is just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

All, 

When responding to threads such as these, it is always ok to point out a potentially dangerous situation in polite manner, however at some point, the bandwagon and popcorn post rules are going to have to come into play.

Also, please remember that when a teenager is riding a horse, there is usually an adult involved, which means that in this type of incident, even though the rider is ultimately responsible for his or her actions, there is an adult involved. 

Please stay on track and respond to the OPs question. Comments regarding the safety issues will remain in this thread as they are pertinent.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Melody, patience, missy, mellow, monarch, riley. I like her a lot  you look fine on her and yes she should fill out more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiyanna (Nov 2, 2012)

First off, does ANYONE actually think she would put a child on a horse with her that she didn't feel perfectly confident that it would be safe to do so?!? 

Secondly (if that's even a word. lol ) Didn't ANYONE grow up like me?! Holy crap! My mom would buy unbroke horses at the sale on Saturday and Monday, without her knowing, my brother and I would take off on them out on trail rides....Horses that had NEVER had a person on their back or even a saddle usually. We were kids...like 8-10 years old. Our babysitter didn't know any better and just assumed that they were our horses and it was okay. 

Mom didn't even know we did it until she came home early from work one day and there we were riding up the driveway on a 2 year old range bred colt that wasn't even truly halter broke when she left for work. lol WE SURVIVED and had some AWESOME HORSES because of us kids!!! 

Yes, I worry when my daughter (21 years old lol) gets on her horses, but I have NEVER required her to wear a helmet, because I DON'T wear one myself and never did, except to show hunt seat when I was younger. They made me feel uncomfortable. She OWNS a helmet, but like me, feels off balance with one one. 

Also grew up not wearing helmets while barrel racing, not required to wear seat belts....no antilock brakes... no bicycle helmets.... etc. How did ANYONE survive!?!?!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wiyana i agree i dont feel any safer with a helmet on. While yes they are a good thing to have it is not a necessity and it is HER kid NOT yours. Obviously she felt safe and if something were to happen she could take the reins easily from the boy. It isn't your choice it is hers leave her be and answer the actual question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Geeze Loueeze.. I wasn't saying this to be offensive. I was reading the horse and was concerned for a young child who looks like he really loves horses. I was also thinking that if the OP thinks she is too heavy, why is she adding a child? But I did not go there. 

I have been around horses for the better part of 50 years. I have trained more than a few horses and you get so you read them. I am not suggesting this horse did anything. I am suggesting her stance ande body language is concerned.. and a horse who is worried is not reliable. 

Fact is, a horse is NEVER reliable but we who ride them know that.. and some are more reliable than others. 

It only takes an instant for someont to get badly hurt or killed. When I see something that concerns me, I am going to call it but not because I am meaning of offend.. but because I care about someone getting hurt or, yes, killed. 

Bare feet around horses is not a good idea for a lot of reasons (and good habits are best to learn off the bat). I do believe in hard hats too.. but I left that alone. 

Anyway.. I was more concerned because of what the horse's body language and expression was saying in all the photos. 

She looks a nice horse. The young lady riding her is very pretty. They child looks like he loves horses. Just want to keep it all going like that.. and was saying something because I care.


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Elana said:


> Geeze Loueeze.. I wasn't saying this to be offensive. I was reading the horse and was concerned for a young child who looks like he really loves horses. I was also thinking that if the OP thinks she is too heavy, why is she adding a child? But I did not go there.
> 
> I have been around horses for the better part of 50 years. I have trained more than a few horses and you get so you read them. I am not suggesting this horse did anything. I am suggesting her stance ande body language is concerned.. and a horse who is worried is not reliable.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure adding another 30 pounds to her for 20 minutes won't hurt her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are definintely not too big for that mare. And someone suggested "Peaches", which I think is just perfect. 

She could carry you and the child with ease, as far as weight is concerned.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

BB2 said:


> I'm pretty sure adding another 30 pounds to her for 20 minutes won't hurt her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, but YOU are the one who created this very thread out of concern as to whether or not you were too big for her to carry and even included your own weight, so it would seem that you are/were concerned about something as little as possibly 30 extra pounds, no?


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Okay, but YOU are the one who created this very thread out of concern as to whether or not you were too big for her to carry and even included your own weight, so it would seem that you are/were concerned about something as little as possibly 30 extra pounds, no?


For 3-4 hour long rides, yes. For 20 minutes, no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiyanna (Nov 2, 2012)

Perhaps she was critiquing her own pix of riding the new horse and thought she maybe looked too big. Perhaps none of this crossed her mind before the pix were taken, but afterwards she got concerned and decided to ask....? 

Either way, I think you look like an excellent size match. I think she can handle your weight and height just fine. Plus she appears to be a really nice little mare. Congratulations.


----------



## Wiyanna (Nov 2, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> .... and it is HER kid NOT yours. Obviously she felt safe and if something were to happen she could take the reins easily from the boy. It isn't your choice it is hers leave her be and answer the actual question.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Uhm..I'm not sure if I'm reading your post wrong, or you read mine wrong. I wasn't saying ANYTHING NEGATIVE about the original poster! You said pretty much what I was saying when I asked the rhetorical question, 



> ...does ANYONE actually think she would put a child on a horse with her that she didn't feel perfectly confident that it would be safe to do so?!?


I did A LOT of crazy stuff on horses when I was growing up, With and Without my mother knowing about it. I don't know when it became impossible in our society for a mother to decide if a situation is safe or not without being criticized for it! 


And I did answer her question in my next post, because I realized that I hadn't answered her,.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BB2 said:


> I'm pretty sure adding another 30 pounds to her for 20 minutes won't hurt her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did not go there in my original post.... and won't now. 

As I said, nice horse, you are pretty and your son looks like he loves horses. Just want it to stay like that. :wink:


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Your a great size, not to heavy for her at all. She's SUPER cute! I've always wanted a palimino paint. I REALLY like Penny, Aztec, Peach, Queen, Butter, Butterscotch, or Dallas.. Hope I could help


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> you are definintely not too big for that mare. And someone suggested "Peaches", which I think is just perfect.
> 
> She could carry you and the child with ease, as far as weight is concerned.


peaches and cream?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> peaches and cream?


I know a palomino and white shetland named that - just about the cutest name ever xD


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wiyana i was agreeing with you and then stating my opinion on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiyanna (Nov 2, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Wiyana i was agreeing with you and then stating my opinion on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



lol That's why I said, I thought either I was reading your post wrong or you read mine wrong. I knew that you were agreeing about the helmets, but after that seemed like the rest of it was directed my way, so thought maybe I had written unclearly. 

We are in complete agreement on the subject.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Sandy. Jewel, Lady, Daisy


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Peaches and Cream came to my mine immediately also! Love it!!!! And you look great on her.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is a cutie and you look fine on her. My 4 year old is only 14.2 and I am 5'6" and weigh 150 lbs and people say I look fine on him. He is filling out as well, she will fill out more.

I like peaches for her name. There is a pally paint at our barn named Willow


----------

